# My sketches!



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

So this is what I do when I get bored at work...

The scan is horrible quality. There was a whole bunch of shading on the actual sketches that hasn't come through in the scan. You can see a little of it in the dressage horse's shoulder, but it was there in all of their necks, etc. So use your imagination :

You can probably tell... I can't draw ears! Or eyes, but ears is my big thing. So if anyone has any tips on that I would love them!

I can't draw bodies either, so I always stop at the neck/shoulder.

So let me know your thoughts or your critiques!


----------



## brookelovesparelli (Jan 21, 2009)

Holy SH** you freak lol. I can't draw at all your so good!!!  I love the arab the most


----------



## Picture Perfect (Oct 9, 2008)

Those are cute! They are like little cartoons. :lol:


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

I love these. I love this style of artwork. Lovely! :]


----------



## mysandi (Feb 21, 2009)

I love them. You are very gifted!!!


----------



## LDblackhorse (Nov 26, 2008)

Don't worry you will get then hang of the ears the more you draw.
But other then that they look great.

keep up the good work


----------



## eventnwithwinston (Feb 15, 2009)

Those are good! Theyd be cute to paint with fabricpaint on a hat or tote.


----------



## kershkova (Jun 25, 2008)

I can`t draw body`s well eatier


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

Woah, you're amazing! 
Great job!
& don't give up with the ears- you'll get the hang of it. They're always the hardest part for me, too


----------



## manhirwen (Jul 2, 2008)

I like them, they have good form. As for ears, I also go through those so quickly that it's hard to say how to draw them. I need to take more time myself on that part. Eyes are kind of tough too but their sort of like drawing a human eye, it's the bony part above the eye I find hard to master LOL.

Great job keep up the good work and show us some more!


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks everyone! I actually don't draw very often, I woudl ratgher sit down with a book than draw, lol. So work is about the only time I do, ha ha!


----------



## HorseAtHeart (Apr 15, 2009)

Ears are hard for me too...I usually look at a picture of a horse to draw them. Same with eyes. Hope this helps!


----------

